# nákres/výkres



## winpoj

Ahoj, nevěděli byste, které z těchto dvou slov použít, když překládáte "drawing" v souvislosti s konstrukcí nějakého výrobku?


----------



## jazyk

Asi nákres: nákres, -u m. technické zobrazení bez uměleckých zřetelů, nárys. Obrazy a nákresy zámečnických výrobků


----------



## francisgranada

V Československu sme používali termín _výkres,_ ak sa jednalo o presnú technickú dokumentáciu, na zákl. ktorého sa mala napr. vyrobiť nejaká súčiastka (_výrobný výkres_), alebo zmontovať výrobok (_montážny výkres)_. 

Slovo _nákres_ vnímam skôr ako "pomocný/predbežný/čiastočný/situačný výkres", ktorý nemusí obsahovať všetky detaily. 

_Nárys, pôdorys a bokorys_ sú podhľady na daný výrobok _zpredu_, _zhora_ resp. _zboku._


----------



## winpoj

Díky, myslím, že v mém kontextu to bude spíš ten výkres.


----------

